# Cuba’s Por Larrañaga Getting New Galanes Size



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Photos/Habanos S.A.
For the first time in six years, the core Cuban Por Larrañaga line is getting a new, regular-production size—the Galanes. Packaged in wooden boxes of 10, the Galanes measures 4 3/4 inches by 52 ring gauge.
If the size doesn’t sound familiar, that’s because it’s a new format in the Cuban size portfolio, so no other cigar from Cuba shares those precise dimensions. The factory name is also called Galanes.

Like most new Cuban cigars, the Galanes is being released sporadically around the globe. It has already arrived in Hong Kong, where cigar prices normally skew higher than most of the world. There, the Por Larrañaga Galanes retails for HK$268 per cigar, or about $34.50 each.
In Switzerland, the new smoke is expected to be available at La Casa del Habano franchise shops on April 7 and a week later at Habanos Specialist stores around the country. It’s set to retail for 105 Swiss francs per box (about $111), or 10.50 Swiss francs per cigar (about $11.15).

The last time Habanos S.A. added a Por Larrañaga cigar to its standard catalog was in 2015 with the Picadores. Though the Picadores was first marketed as a La Casa del Habano exclusive, it never bore any of the secondary bands or box labels found on other La Casa exclusives, and is still in regular production. Not counting Regional Editions or limited releases, the new Galanes brings the core Por Larrañaga brand to four sizes.
For a rating on the new Por Larrañaga Galanes, see an upcoming issue of _Cigar Insider_.
Cuba Habanos S.A.



*Most Popular*
https://www.cigaraficionado.com/article/10-spring-smokes-to-light-up-the-season


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I personally am excited to hear of this.
One of my favorite Marca's when available.
Hopefully these will not be in short supply.


----------



## Jrfoxx2 (May 30, 2019)

Me too. Love the petite Coronas, Montecarlos, especially the Picadores, so excited to try this one 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

Sounds very interesting curious what the flavor profile will be like 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

One of our favorite vendors has them on a Flash sale right now.
If anyone is interested.
Peace to all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

My buddy James is in from Cali.
He was in T.J and grabbed a box.
We are gonna burn some this weekend.
I will give you my thoughts.
Of course IMHO!


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> My buddy James is in from Cali.
> He was in T.J and grabbed a box.
> We are gonna burn some this weekend.
> I will give you my thoughts.
> Of course IMHO!


Tony did you ever get a chance to try them? If so what are your thoughts ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

CgarDann said:


> Tony did you ever get a chance to try them? If so what are your thoughts ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dan the man how are ya bro?
Yes we did this past weekend.
IMHO a very enjoyable cigar.
Much like the Por Larrañaga Petite coronas and Picadores .
In a lot of ways, A light to medium cigar IMHO.
That could be smoked young.
I personally would not sit on them to long.
As they i would imagine they have short legs.
But then again what do i know lol.


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

Sounds great will have to locate one. And by the way I am sure you know enough to be dangerous  or at least enabling 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

CgarDann said:


> Sounds great will have to locate one. And by the way I am sure you know enough to be dangerous  or at least enabling
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wish you would have said something sooner.
James bought a ten count box.
We wound up with a few sticks each.
They went fast, But if i had known.
I would have been more than happy.
To send you one, you see what happens when you are not around lol.
Anyways they are available i even saw one of the vendors had them on sale last week.
First box i grab i will hook you up bro.
Peace my brother!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cant seem to find them anywhere.


----------

